# Alkemy The game



## nicoleblond (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm Nicoleblond from Alchemist Miniatures company and I just tell you about Alkemy. Alkemy is a miniatures game set in a medieval fantasy universe. The game was created by Allan Carrasco, Jeremy Bonamant Teboul and Josselin Moreau, they created Kraken Editions company. The game was released in France in late 2007 and was a big success, he had been released in English version too, with some success in England, Germany and the United States. Unfortunately, Kraken Editions has stopped its activity in September 2010. Studio 38 company took over the game license in March 2011 and continued development for two and a half years.

*An amazing discovery*
I discovered the game in early 2008 and I liked Alkemy right away, becoming a fan of the game. With the release of the book of universe Genesis at end 2008 (English version http://alkemy-the-game.com/genesis-the-book-of-the-universe), my passion for the game does not end. I played a lot, and I participated in tournaments, I began to organize, and I created a campaign on Alkemy forum in 2009, bringing together players from the community in France. I became a beta tester of the game in March 2010, and it was a real slap for the fan that I am, discovering the future of the game. In September 2010, despite the judgment of Kraken Editions company, I began the second Alkemy campaign on the forum, and I organized in October 2010 the final "unofficial".









*Player to head of the community*
When Studio 38 resumed the license of the game, they contacted me for that I run management rules, the review of the game profiles with the help of a group of players called Galleon and the bustling community. So I continued the organization of tournaments, the finals, I also worked with communication game (newsletter, creation of a personal website for the game), as well as new profile cards that I proposed in download from my website (in French and English).

*For the game to be alive*
In March 2013, Studio 38 announced that they were not going to continue the development of the game, do not have enough time (they have a miniature store in France). They thus asked me if I wanted to restore the license of the game. For me, it was impossible that the game ends and I feared that no company regains the license. So I contacted the players collective Galleon. We worked for months on the project. With 7 friends and fans of the game, we created Alchemist Miniatures company in December 2013 to continue the development of miniature gaming.

*It's different but nothing changes*
The first version of the game (2007) is played on a table 48 inches x 36 inches, with 10 to 12 average miniatures (300 points). The game lasts between 1h30 to 2h. We adapted the game in a new format called "blitz". The goal was to have another version of the game faster, without changing the rules. A game to blitz size is played on a table 24 x 24 inches, 6 to 7 miniatures on average (180 points). The game lasts 45 minutes to 1 hour. This version of the game knows a good success in France. For those familiar with the first version of the game, the rules are exactly the same.









*A website and an online shop*
We have created a website for the game: www.alkemy-the-game.com (in French but it is possible to use the translator on the website), and an online store entirely in English: http://alkemy-the-game.com/shop/?id_lang=1 with the entire range of miniatures and their English profile cards, and the rulebook printed in English (pdf online here: http://alkemy-the-game.com/alkemy-rules)

*What we have achieved since the resumption*
14 Waves for 20 new models
Restocking of all ancient miniatures (kraken éditions and studio 38)
Objectives pawns (terminals jins, chests, teleporters, spores) to play the scenarios
Textured bases
2 battle mats
Engraved dice
8 starting offers / starters blitz and packages
You can see all products in the online store:
http://alkemy-the-game.com/shop/?id_lang=1

*Highlights of the game*
- The wide availability of the rules, a player can play a part after 45 minutes, even from the age of 7/8 years.
- Fun. Often forgotten, but a game is to have fun first. The dice, combat cards, points, simple rules, interaction between the 2 players make Alkemy game is a very fun game miniatures.
- Wealth and tactical depth. After the first part and learned rules, you will further refine your knowledge and your strategy after several parties.
- Scenarios. They all have different mechanical and each scenario offers a different approach to the game, a reflection ...
- Table size (24x24 inches), speed of the game and only 5-6 painted miniatures to deliver a first part.
- Miniatures. Felidae Khalimans to Aurloks-animal men, and through the medieval human Avalon and Asian Triadic, the miniatures are original and give a special touch to Alkemy, coming out of the known standards.
- The universe. This is one of the main highlights of the game. Alkemy is primarily a universe rich, dense and deep, strong history and an evolutionary timeline, mapping, the colorful characters that make the Disposal at the game table is even stronger!









*The Game Forum*
The Alkemy Forum exists since the beginning of the game. We just changed the sections of Alkemy forum with mixed sections (French and English), and we created the English sections so to welcome new players, answer questions, including ... to provide opportunities for English players to participate in future Chronicle of Mornea ... Do not hesitate to come to the forum and register: http://alkemy.webkido.com/index.php

*The Chronicles of Mornea*
This is a organized game on the forum Alkemy each year. Chronicles begin on September 1 and last until late May. Each month there is a scenario to play, the game is individual and as a team. You play at home, in your club, your store, you post the result on Alkemy forum in the "Chronicles of Mornea" section. You can play many times in the months and there is no obligation to participate every month. You can simply play by posting the result of the scenario or you can play with the challenges sheet. At the end of each month we draw lots and 4 people earn lots. Also, the 2 best scores of the month qualify for the French final. The future chronicles (1st September 2015) will also be in English, allowing English players to participate, and especially, they will support and be connected with a big event for the game ...

*Two new factions to wake Mornea*
We will launch a crowfunding by kickstarter early October to create two new factions, Naashtis and Utopia. If you read the Genesis story you've heard of Naashtis the people snake decimated by the Empire of the Jade Triad during the alchemical war. They had disappeared from the Mornea surface. The Naashtis are the masters of fire and they resurface of "citadels" buried throughout Mornea ... As for the people of Utopia, is the result of interbreeding of men the Kingdom of Avalon banned a long time ago and a forgotten people of the ocean of Dreams. From their union and their wanderings at sea was born a new society. But a cataclysm came upon them and they landed on an island where they discovered ancient artifacts. The idea to settle on the great continent germinated in the mind of some ...









*A game ported by enthusiasts*
Alchemist Miniatures Team is primarily players who are passionate about this fabulous game and universe. Alkemy is not our core business, we take care of more of our real trades. I started Alkemy in 2008, I've always worn, "defended" even in difficult times and crises that the game has known. Our desire is always the same: to discover this fabulous game system, this magnificent universe and its beautiful miniatures. Feel free to spread the word to shout very loudly, Alkemyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

*Find links to all*
Website: www.alkemy-the-game.com
The book of the universe in English (Genesis): www.alkemy-the-game.com/genesis-the-book-of-the-universe
The rules of the game in English: www.alkemy-the-game.com/alkemy-rules
The online store: www.alkemy-the-game.com/shop/?id_lang=1
Alkemy forum: http://alkemy.webkido.com/index.php
Facebook page: www.facebook.com/alkemy.the.game
Architekt, the army generator and scenario: http://architekt.alkemy-the-game.com/alkemy/architekt/?L=1


----------



## nicoleblond (Jun 2, 2015)

A new model opens Auroch Clan, sub-faction of Aurlok Nation. Two totem-warrior, 2 Rain-Dancer and Manitou Warrior have their heroïn called Woa Wa'yake. Make your list in architekt !
http://architekt.alkemy-the-game.com/alkemy/architekt/?L=1&tx_cenoalkgen_pi1[factionid]=55
Model sculpted by Didier Fancagne.

See Woa Wa'yake on Alkemy's Shop:
http://alkemy-the-game.com/shop/product.php?id_product=271




























You play Avalon and/or Templar, you can finally play 2 Templars with Lotharius for power lists. Model sculpted by Johan Chauvet.

See second templar on Alkemy's Shop:
http://alkemy-the-game.com/shop/product.php?id_product=272


----------



## otasolgryn (May 31, 2014)

the game looks rather interesting and im looking into it now.

im having problems finding the unit cards on the page though.

are they bought now? or should they be downloadable?


----------



## nicoleblond (Jun 2, 2015)

You can use architekt to see profile card and download it
http://architekt.alkemy-the-game.com/alkemy/architekt/?L=1

and you can buy old english revised profile card (profile card edited by Kraken Editions and Studio 38):
http://alkemy-the-game.com/shop/category.php?id_category=40

Either, all models are sent with english profile cards (or french profile cards if you use french version of online store)


----------



## otasolgryn (May 31, 2014)

ahh thx alot.

im currently deployed, so cant read the cards from the minis.

and nice to be able to study the game out here


----------



## nicoleblond (Jun 2, 2015)

We have just launched a second kickstarter to fund a starter box for 2 players, with all it takes to play Alkemy Blitz: miniatures, game stuff, battlemat, scenery sets and scenario book.









For those who already own the game, we offer new miniatures, starters (miniatures with game stuff) and / or blitz lists (miniatures without game stuff), and also the 10th anniversary miniature of the game sculpted by Allan Carrasco.




























If you are not interested in the game, it is still possible to take the first contribution (€1) and select one or more miniatures, a battlemat, objective pwans, ... The smallest contribution is invaluable to the success of this project. We need everyone, thanks to those who will support us 

Spread the word very very loudly 
Alkemyyyyyyyyyyy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/909359300/alkemy-blitz-starter-box


----------

